# WPA2 (CCMP) mit Intel ipw2200

## trollo

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab hier ein kleines Problemchen mit meinem ipw2200. Und zwar funktioniert es einwandfrei mit WEP und WPA (TKIP), sobald ich aber in meiner Fritzbox den WPA Modus auf "WPA2 (CCMP)" stelle, gehts nicht mehr. Unter Windoof klappt das Ganze, die Hardware sollte es also können. Ich dachte zuerst, dass vielleicht irgendwelche Encryption Algorithmen fehlen und hab testweise mal ALLE in den Kernel eingebaut, aber auch ohne Erfolg.

Weiss jetzt nicht mehr, wo ich noch suchen soll und wäre daher für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Noch ein paar Infos (wenn was wichtiges fehlt, bescheidsagen!):

Kernel config

ifconfig eth1

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:83:45:97  

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:35ff:fe83:4597/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:84 (84.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x6000 Memory:d0208000-d0208fff

```

iwconfig eth1

```

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"Banananetz"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:15:0C:33:CD:18   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp")

config_eth1=( "dhcp")

 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# Home

network={

   ssid="Banananetz"

   psk="63stelliger_schluessel"

   priority=5

}

```

/var/log/everything/current

Zunächst noch mit WPA (TKIP)...

```

Jul 10 14:46:42 [wpa_cli] interface eth1 CONNECTED

Jul 10 14:46:42 [dhcpcd] eth1: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Jul 10 14:46:42 [dhcpcd] eth1: hardware address = 00:0e:35:83:45:97

Jul 10 14:46:42 [dhcpcd] eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Jul 10 14:46:43 [dhcpcd] eth1: offered 192.168.178.20 from 192.168.178.1

Jul 10 14:46:43 [dhcpcd] eth1: leased 192.168.178.20 for 864000 seconds

Jul 10 14:46:43 [dhcpcd] eth1: adding IP address 192.168.178.20/24

Jul 10 14:46:43 [dhcpcd] eth1: adding route to 192.168.178.0 (255.255.255.0) via 0.0.0.0 metric 2000

Jul 10 14:46:43 [dhcpcd] eth1: removing route to 192.168.178.0 (255.255.255.0) via 0.0.0.0 metric 0

Jul 10 14:46:43 [dhcpcd] eth1: adding default route via 192.168.178.1 metric 2000

```

und dann Fritzbox auf WPA2 (CCMP) gestellt und /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart gemacht:

```

Jul 10 14:53:32 [wpa_cli] interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Jul 10 14:53:32 [dhcpcd] eth1: received SIGTERM, stopping

Jul 10 14:53:32 [dhcpcd] eth1: removing default route via 192.168.178.1 metric 2000

Jul 10 14:53:32 [dhcpcd] eth1: deleting IP address 192.168.178.20/24

Jul 10 14:53:32 [dhcpcd] eth1: exiting

Jul 10 14:53:54 [kernel] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Schon geschaut, ob die Treiber in Verbindung mit deiner Karte das können?

----------

## trollo

Was offizielles hab ich da nicht gefunden, aber laut Google haben schon Leute den ipw2200 unter Linux mit WPA2 zum Laufen gebracht.

----------

## WiredEd

Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem.

WPA2 hat bei mir früher mit meiner FritzBox (und anderen Routern) und IPW2200 problemlos funktioniert; bis zu dem Tag, an dem der externe Treiber aus dem Portage geflogen ist, und ich den (veralteten) Kernel-Treiber nehmen musste. Seit dem habe ich immer Schwierigkeiten mit WPA2 gehabt. Wenn Verbindungen gelingen, dann nur für kurze Zeit. Spätestens bei hoher Upload-Last bricht immer die Verbindung ab.

Das ganze ist kein Konfigurationsproblem, es ist ein Treiberproblem.

Wenn Du es bequem haben willst, dann stelle WPA an Deiner FritzBox ein, und sei zufrieden. Es ist ja kein Sicherheitsrisiko. WPA ist genauso sicher wie WPA2, sofern Du ein vernünftiges Kennwort hast.

Wenn Du den mühsamen Weg gehen willst, dann besorge Dir die letzten Treiber von http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ (aktuelle Version: 1.2.1, im letzten Kernel verwendete Version: 1.1.2)

Damit sollte es dann funktionieren. Ein Versuch hat damals bei mir auf Anhieb funktioniert. Ich habe lediglich irgendwann vor längerer Zeit aufgegeben, weil es mir schlicht zu mühselig ist, bei jeder Änderung/jedem Upgrade am Kernel manuell noch irgendwelche Treiber nachzuinstallieren. Man könnte sich natürlich die alten ebuilds besorgen, anpassen, und diese dann ins Overlay packen. Aber ich glaube es ist die Mühe nicht Wert, solange WPA stabil läuft. Eines Tages vielleicht werden die 1.2er Treiber mit dem Kernel ausgeliefert, falls Mac80211 dem nicht zuvor kommt. Ich habe leider auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die Kernelquellen einfach zu patchen (das wäre meine bevorzugte Methode), habe aber lange nicht mehr nachgeschaut.

----------

## trollo

Ah, da liegt also der Hund begraben. Nein, WPA2 ist bei weitem nicht existentiell für mich, aber wenn man schon die Option hat, dann will man es ja auch nutzen, wenn möglich.  :Wink:  Und wenns nicht geht, dann will ich zumindest den Grund dafür kennen.

Aber da weiss ich nun Bescheid, und kann mich mit gutem Gewissen mit WPA zufrieden geben und auf die Kernelmacher hoffen.

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

----------

## blu3bird

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> Das ganze ist kein Konfigurationsproblem, es ist ein Treiberproblem.

 

Bei mir funktioniert es aber mit den in-kernel Treibern.

kernel: sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.21-r6 (USE="-* symlink", ipw2200-version 1.1.2 + injection patch)

kernel-config:

```
CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set
```

modul parameter(beim modprobe):

```
rtap_iface=1 bt_coexist=0 hwcrypto=0 associate=0 roaming=0
```

wpa_supplicant-version: 0.5.8 (USE="-* dbus kernel_linux qt3 ssl")

wpa_supplicant-config:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=1003

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="hierstehtmeinessid"

        psk="hierstehtmeinpsk"

}
```

verbindungs-log:

```
<wpa_cli>Associated with 00:13:46:76:87:23

<wpa_cli>WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:13:46:76:87:23 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

<wpa_cli>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:13:46:76:87:23 completed (auth) [id=3 id_str=]

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

bridge-eth1: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth1: is a Wireless Adapter

bridge-eth1: up

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

dhcpcd[24980]: eth1: dhcpcd 3.0.18 starting

dhcpcd[24980]: eth1: hardware address = 00:13:ce:93:36:11

dhcpcd[24980]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

dhcpcd[24980]: eth1: offered 10.136.137.100 from 10.136.137.99

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

lya dhcpcd[24980]: eth1: leased 10.136.137.100 for infinity

dhcpcd[24980]: eth1: adding IP address 10.136.137.100/27

dhcpcd[24980]: eth1: adding default route via 10.136.137.97 metric 0

CCMP: replay detected: STA=00:13:46:76:87:23 previous PN 000000000000 received PN 000000000000
```

fällt dir was auf was bei dir anders ist?

----------

